# Body stabiliser? Or just 80s style?



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

cerelestecerele said:


> View attachment 7538794
> 
> I came across this picture in a book from 1987. The item is all monogrammed so it doesn't look like just a medical back brace.
> Was there a brief fashion for extra tall belts that could fit more personalisation? A strategy to reduce body sway by restricting lower back movement? Something else entirely?


Not that I noticed and I shot all over back then.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Maybe a quiver belt?


----------



## brianpeterson17 (Oct 1, 2021)

Flyinhawaiian said:


> Maybe a quiver belt?


maybe 🤓


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Shot a lot back then & never seen it.


----------



## The Dude68 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lol he sold his body like nascar for advertisement lol


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

They weren’t in widespread use. I recall a couple of shooters who used them, I was told for back problems.


----------

